# [SOLVED] Aktualizacja i problem z portage.

## mentorsct

Witam. Zrobilem aktualizacje swojego portage "emerge --sync" kiedy chce skompilowac kde "emerge kde-meta" wyskakuje mi ze blokuje mi: [blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2_p33) ale kiedy usune to w sposob "emrge unmerge portage" po kasacji nie bede mial polecenia "emerge". Jak sobie poradzic z tym problemem?? Dzieki za pomoc.Last edited by mentorsct on Wed Mar 05, 2008 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## w.tabin

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Witam. Zrobilem aktualizacje swojego portage "emerge --sync" kiedy chce skompilowac kde "emerge kde-meta" wyskakuje mi ze blokuje mi: [blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2_p33) ale kiedy usune to w sposob "emrge unmerge portage" po kasacji nie bede mial polecenia "emerge". Jak sobie poradzic z tym problemem?? Dzieki za pomoc.

 

zobacz tutaj

Wystarczy wpisać w "szukaj" 

```
is blocking app-shells/bash
```

i dostajesz rozwiązanie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Przy stage3 z 2007.0 portage i bash się blokują, wystarczy emerge -1 --nodeps bash portage i problem znika.

----------

## mentorsct

Dzieki SlashBeast. Zrobilem tak jak napisales i wszystko gra. Jestem wdzieczny. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

A my będziemy wdzięczni za [SOLVED] jak tradycja i Apel nakazują.  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

a jak zrobić ten [SOLVED] bo ja od niedawna na forum i nie wiem jeszcze jak to sie robi?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

"Zmień" ("Edit") na pierwszym poście i dopisujesz w polu z tematem (konkretnie przed tematem).  :Smile: 

--- Dodane:

O, dziekuje bardzo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

